# 2WW - OHSS and how serious is it? I am bloating out like a whale.



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

I would just like some reassurance and find a bit about how serious this could be.

I had ET a week last saturday so am on day 10 of my 2ww.  The symptoms started the day before yesterday and I went to bed thinking I had constipation from the pessaries.

The next day my tummy was feeling terrible and i didn't think anything of it but it started to look really bloated.  I then re-read all the leaflets on OHSS and called the clinic (this was Sunday).  I have been getting bigger and bigger and look pregnant from bloating and yesterday had very severe pains in my shoulders.

My gyno gave me an ultrasound last night and didn't seem that concerned and said that I had about a pint of fluid in my abdomen.  I didn't ask any of the right questions and tommorrow I will call the clinic again but tonight I am sat here worrying.

I have just read on a website that in severe cases of OHSS if I am pregnant they may have to terminate the pregnancy.... what is really serious?  

I feel sick, and can hardly walk, my tummy is really swollen and tight like a balloon, it doesn't seem to be getting any better and i'm scared.  My gyno is very good and I trust his judgment and he didn't seem worried yesterday.  What are the symptoms of severe cases?  Also how long does it normally last?  

Hope you can help

Kyra


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dear Kyra

I'm not a nurse and have no personal experience of OHSS but if you are feeling so poorly, please contact your clinic immediately - do not sit alone and worry.  Someone should be available on call.

Love and Hugs
Dee
xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Kyra
I think we see the same man 
He is very good, and has treated me for OHSS, I had to go in to hospital as my tummy was huge and was in alot of pain, and lots of other things,
I am sure if he was at all worried he would have admitted you, he is a bit of a worrier, ( so the nurses say ) .

I am sure they will scan you again tomorrow if you are still worried.
On the plus side of things, i think this could be a very good sign that good things are happening !!!!
Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Kyra

I too had ohss after my last ivf cycle, i too had fluid in my abdomen and had to attend my clinic every second day for scans to review, the pain in your shoulders is referred pain due to the fluid in your abdomen, they would presumably have scanned to check there wasnt fluid in your lungs  have you been feeling breathless at all?? 

If you feel that your symptoms have worsened at all since yesterday or start feeling quite breathless or feel that your urine output is deteriating, you need to get back in touch with your clinic asap using the out of hour number.

In the meantime you need to drink as much fluid as you can, preferrably 2-3 litres per day, this is very important to replace fluid which is being drawn from your blood stream.  Paracetamol can be safely taken for pain.  But if you are worried you should give clinic a call for advice.  Otherwise this could be a good sign!! (fingers crossed!!  x)

Take care and let us know how you get on.

Love Nic xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Kyra

Like you & Jo...I used the same Gyno at Mayday....Like Jo I was taken into Mayday for 4 days aswell.....he definately is ok.

Let us know how you get on tomorrow....They took me in because I unable to breath properly due to all the fluid....BUT please please do go to the hosp if you feel ill tonight...DO NOT WAIT

Good luck hun
Amandaxxx


----------



## gihickman (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi,

If you feel unwell please, please contact your clinic.  I had OHSS and had a positive pregnancy test.  I am now pregnant with twins.  The pregnancy is not terminated.  If you have had EC they may delay ET and freeze your embryos until things calm down.

Good luck


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Thank you Thank you thank you.  I have been worrying and it is great to listen to you having been through the same thing.  I am not feeling so panicked now and will see how tonight pans out.  If I will call the clinic tomorrow just to chat to the fertility nurse there.  I am sure Mr B would have booked me in if it was serious but I am panicking just looking down at my tummy! 

Thanks all

k x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Kyra...know what you look like....would 6mths PG be about right ??!  Take it easy tonight and if need be got back to M/day tonight...dont worry they have seen and experienced it all before....good luck hun and have a good night xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Kyra
Sorry I was just about to rush out the door when I was your post.
I will continue now LOL
Please if it feel any worse or you have trouble breathing phone the call out number, they are very good.

I became very out of breath from just getting up from the sofa, I stopped peeing really, so thats why they took me in, had to go on a drip and have my girth measured, and my pee measured ( Lovely) , but it was so bad cos I was pg, and the hormones go mad 

Keep us informed, and keep drinking that fluid, they told me 4 litres aday

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Kyra (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

Had a terrible night, was really sick and called the clinic first thing this morning.  I am going in at 3 today so they can see what's going on.  It doesnt seem to be getting any better but I am no longer sick.

Thanks for all the support

k xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Kyra

Good luck hun ...hoping all this OHSS is a positive sign for you 

Amanda xxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Kyra

Hope everything is alright with you   

Love Amanda xx


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Kyra

Hope you are ok? Thinking about you

Love Nic xx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Kyra,
have only just seen this,hope you are ok,and a bit more comfortable,
thinking of you,
love mmmbop,xxxx


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Kyra

Im taking it that you have been admitted, so by the time you get this you should be feeling much better and hopefully have some good news to share??

Thinking of you

Love Nic xx


----------

